# upc barcodes



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*friend dont let friends use upc labeling*

I dont use them. nor would I on the honey that I sell at markets and in small shops like feed stores the only way I would consider even using them is if I started selling through a grocer or outlet that required them for check out. My opinion is it makes the honey look more like a commercial item from a store rather than the down home look of locally produced honey. jsut my ******* hick opinion for what it is worth


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

rainesridgefarm said:


> Does anyone on the board use them. Any suggestions for registering and getting them would be helpfull. google comes up with thousands wanting to sell them to you. Any input would be great.
> 
> thanks


Yup, I use them. I'll try to get you the info for the registry. If you sell your honey to grocery stores that use UPC scanners, as I do, it will be another selling point when you approach the store manager.

I'll have to go home to find the info.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks, I have a small chain of strores that want bar codes put on the bottles so the checkout is 'seamless' as they put it.


----------



## Alan (Feb 13, 2006)

I've gotten mine from buyabarcode dot com. It is very inexpensive, and I haven't had any problems. I print them out on Avery mailing labels. Good luck


----------

